# Dubai Open 2013



## RajoChowdo (Feb 14, 2013)

Anyone going to that one? If you are, can you post your name and your times for 3x3, 4x4 and 5x5?


----------



## DNFphobia (Feb 14, 2013)

I'm not going because I recently moved, but I have a friend that's going to the comp. He only has a 3x3 right now and he averages about 28 seconds

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheOnlyNameless (Feb 20, 2013)

i might come! where can i find details?

Times for 3x3: av 20.xx 2x2 av 10.xx not into 4x4 or 5x5 speed yet, but ordered a 5x5 and 4x4 shengshou


----------

